# hotel in derry



## CMK (23 Nov 2012)

going to derry for a girlie weekend in February - any recommendation for a hotel near shops and restaurants - thanks


----------



## Slim (23 Nov 2012)

CMK said:


> going to derry for a girlie weekend in February - any recommendation for a hotel near shops and restaurants - thanks


 
Hi

City Hotel is in the heart of town. Good enough place to stay. It's around the corner from a very good Chines/Tapas restaurant, close to shopping and Forum Concert hall, night clubs etc.


----------



## helllohello (23 Nov 2012)

the City hotel is very good and central, http://www.cityhotelderry.com/ . 
if you want a cheaper alternative, the travelodge is also central [broken link removed]


----------



## tosullivan (11 Jan 2013)

I always use the Ramada Davincis..


----------



## Fatphrog (12 Jan 2013)

City Hotel is the place to go. Right on the river next to the new footbridge. Walking distance from anywhere in the city centre. Close to the bars and clubs.


----------



## Shannon81 (25 Jan 2013)

Tower hotel is beside the shops too


----------

